
Whole Foods CEO on plant-based meat: Good for the environment, but not for yo - yawz
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/21/whole-foods-ceo-john-mackey-plant-based-meat-not-good-for-your-health.html
======
owenmarshall
The meat of his criticism (rimshot) is that the foods are too processed:

> “I don’t think eating highly processed foods is healthy. I think people
> thrive on eating whole foods,” Mackey says. “As for health, I will not
> endorse that, and that is about as big of criticism that I will do in
> public.”

The article then brings in valid concerns from dietitians that the meat
substitutes aren’t necessarily any healthier than the meat they replace - but
it feels like a disservice all around to put that beside an argument that
“they just aren’t natural.”

~~~
vokep
>meat substitutes aren’t necessarily any healthier than the meat they replace

uh...duh? That's the point of them. If you want a healthy meat substitute,
have a veggie burger. These are not veggie burgers in any traditional sense.
Maybe a healthy version will be made, but this is about replacing the absolute
terror that is the meat industry.

------
krustyburger
My impression is that these companies are not even branding their products as
health foods, exactly. They’re succeeding because so many consumers now
expressly care about the environment and want to reduce their carbon footprint
along with their consumption of factory-farmed animal products.

~~~
chrdlu
I think you're correct. The younger generations are especially feeling
pressure to try to take action to reverse climate change and become carbon
neutral!

I hope to see more people change their lifestyles to become carbon neutral! At
the very least, I hope people will vote with their money and subscribe to
something like [https://projectwren.com/](https://projectwren.com/)!

~~~
sieabahlpark
Become carbon neutral at the risk of our own health consuming these foods?

Didn't impossible burger just recently have something pretty damning?

------
thorwasdfasdf
The reason it's bad for you is the same reason all other junk food is bad for
you: half of it is oils and there's too much sodium. To much Oils are terrible
for the body because they're inflammatory.

~~~
magduf
Huh? That entirely depends on the oil. Olive oil isn't inflammatory at all,
and is extremely healthy. Hydrogenated oils, on the other hand, are pretty
horrible for you.

Here's a quick link I just found: [https://www.everydayhealth.com/news/best-
worst-oils-health/](https://www.everydayhealth.com/news/best-worst-oils-
health/)

